# hi there



## lotte (Jan 28, 2008)

hey everyone
i'm lotte (actually charlotte  ), i'm 17 years old and i'm from germany.
twice a week i ride a horse named babett but it isn't my own horse. it belongs to a friend of mine and i give her money to ride it (dunno what the english word for this is :?: )
so... i guess thats all. if you want to know anything else just ask me


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome Lotte, enjoy the forum  You are leasing the horse you ride. So you know what that means when you see it here. There are a lot of people who lease on this forum.


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello Lotte, welcome to HF!


----------



## lotte (Jan 28, 2008)

oh thanks a lot vidaloco


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

welcome to the forum


----------

